# Importing European Cars Into Canada?



## beefers1

Hey, I've read here:
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?cmd=print&id=3964442
that starting 2009 you can import any European car into Canada. That forum post lists its source here:
http://www.sice.oas.org/trade/nafta/anx300a1.asp
But what I've read from the latter link mentions nothing about Europe. Anyone that knows about these thing please explain to me how this works please (not that I'm actually going to import one- I'm still too young- but I may in a really really long time). Thanks in advance.


----------



## MickeyFouse

One more thing to add. There was a stink in the Canadian media in february, if you remember about imported cars from the US and not to buy them, because people who import them are crooks and pick vehicles that were written off and build out of 2 or 3 cars etc. (I think dealers panicked - lots of expensive cars were imported since the loonie caught up with the green buck - and personally I think they got involved in that media stampede

________________
underbody light kit


----------

